# Penny and Maggie are together again



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it is so difficult to say goodbye to one dog let alone two in such a short period of time...thoughts and prayers for you and your family!! :crying:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Somehow it helps to think of them together again. I am glad that you updated the forum. I had forgotten that she and Maggie were littermates. It must feel like the end of an era. So hard to let them go... Thinking of you....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, sending you a comforting hug x


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have them, it is never long enough ?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is so incredibly hard.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny. She will live in your heart forever! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It is so hard at any age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

I am so very sorry about Penny, I will always remember her.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, I didn't know you lost both your girls. You have two beautiful angels watching over you now. Hugs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She gave you great gift, two actually. The gift of all the added time after that horrible diagnosis, and the gift of her being with you for 14 years. Great gifts. Anytime I read of the passing of a beloved dog, my heart aches for his 'parents" because I have been in their shoes so many times in my 72 years and I know the pain. I had forgotten that she and Maggie were litter mates. My Hunter and KayCee were litter mates as were my English Setters Rascal and Duchess. I have been told never take litter mates becaue they will bond with each other and not with owners. That was not true of my two sets of litter mates, and not with yours. You know the story of my Hunter, my soul mate, taken at 4 yrs. and 32 months by AIHA and dying liver brought on by ProHeart5. I hope he andyour Cody find each other. I am so sorry for theloos of your sweet girl.


----------

